#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  [Help] Kopen Van een Mixer...

## timvdwerff

Hallo,
Ik wil graag bij licht-geluid de Behringer Xenyx 1002 Mixer kopen
(http://www.behringer.de/EN/images/li...74_Top_XXL.jpg)
en daarop 2 mic's aansluiten (via een mono jack),een elektrische gitaar en een pc


En nu is mijn grootste vraag kan ik alle input via een aux kabeltje naar mijn home cinema set brengen?
En Kan ik me PC geluid via een aux kabel ook naar de mixer brengen?

Mijn winkelwagen nu:


Hartelijk dank voor uw hulp!

----------


## 4AC

Hallo en welkom op dit forum.
Ik zal maar geen commentaar gaan geven op de uitgezochte producten, want volgens mij zijn deze voor je doeleinden prima.

Om de mixer aan te sluiten op je Home-Cinema set moet deze wel een aux-in (tulp) hebben. Zo ja, gewoon tulp-tulp en vanuit de out van de mixer in deze aux-in.
In principe kun je je pc prima verbinden via een SPDIF-out of de hoofdtelefoonuitgang. Daarvoor had je ook al de juiste kabel gekozen.

Qua geluid word het alles behalve perfect, maar voor wat huis, tuin en keuken gepriegel is het oké.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## timvdwerff

> Hallo en welkom op dit forum.
> Ik zal maar geen commentaar gaan geven op de uitgezochte producten, want volgens mij zijn deze voor je doeleinden prima.
> 
> Om de mixer aan te sluiten op je Home-Cinema set moet deze wel een aux-in (tulp) hebben. Zo ja, gewoon tulp-tulp en vanuit de out van de mixer in deze aux-in.
> In principe kun je je pc prima verbinden via een SPDIF-out of de hoofdtelefoonuitgang. Daarvoor had je ook al de juiste kabel gekozen.
> 
> Qua geluid word het alles behalve perfect, maar voor wat huis, tuin en keuken gepriegel is het oké.
> 
> Mvg,
> ...



Bedankt voor je reactie
ja ik heb idd een tulp in (AUX) op mijn home cinema
en waarom is het qua geluid alles behalve perfect? ik heb niet zoon groot budget als 13 jarige  :Wink:

----------


## Back on Track

> en waarom is het qua geluid alles behalve perfect? ik heb niet zoon groot budget als 13 jarige



omdat hier nogal wat mensen meer gefocust zijn op de PRO afdeling in plaats van het huis tuin en keuken gekaraoke.....

----------


## timvdwerff

> omdat hier nogal wat mensen meer gefocust zijn op de PRO afdeling in plaats van het huis tuin en keuken gekaraoke.....



mijn  bedoeling is om op feestjes van familie plaatjes te draaien gitaar te spelen 
over de mixer (Elect. Gitaar) en dat er dan nog iemand kan zingen etc.

----------


## djspeakertje

> mijn bedoeling is om op feestjes van familie plaatjes te draaien gitaar te spelen 
> over de mixer (Elect. Gitaar) en dat er dan nog iemand kan zingen etc.



 
Als je jacks gaat gebruiken zou ik zelf TRS(stereo) jacks nemen, die zijn als je ze goed soldeerd gebalanceerd, anders zou ik XLR gebruiken, want je mixer heeft gewoon xlr in, als je mic's vaste kabels hebben met mono jacks zou ik er zowiezo niet aan beginnen...

(maarja, wie ben ik, want ik gebruik minstens mijn sm58)


Daan

----------


## timvdwerff

> Als je jacks gaat gebruiken zou ik zelf TRS(stereo) jacks nemen, die zijn als je ze goed soldeerd gebalanceerd, anders zou ik XLR gebruiken, want je mixer heeft gewoon xlr in, als je mic's vaste kabels hebben met mono jacks zou ik er zowiezo niet aan beginnen...
> 
> (maarja, wie ben ik, want ik gebruik minstens mijn sm58)
> 
> 
> Daan



ok maar zou ik mijn gitaar dan in Line-In 3/4 Moeten doen op de afbeelding 
http://www.behringer.de/EN/images/li...74_Top_XXL.jpg

----------


## djspeakertje

> ok maar zou ik mijn gitaar dan in Line-In 3/4 Moeten doen op de afbeelding 
> http://www.behringer.de/EN/images/li...74_Top_XXL.jpg



 
In 3/4 L, want dat is de ingang die je gebruikt als je mono werkt, en je pc komt op 5/6 L&R. Je kan je gitaar ook in 1 of 2 drukken, maar dan kan je weer geen 2 mic's gebruiken (want volgens mij is xlr en die jack of/of ipv én, dus 1v.d.2).

Als je aparte toonregeling voor zowel mic's 1&2, gitaar en pc wilt moet je een grotere versie met 6 MONO(dus met xlr) kanalen zoeken, of een met EQ op de stereokanalen.
dan heb je 1=mic1, 2=mic2, 3=gitaar, 4=pcL en 5=pcR, 6+ stereo heb je dan nog over, je kan ook 4 mono nemen, en dan de eq van je muziekprogramma gebruiken (let op!, de eq van vdj is erg slecht, en zo zijn er meer!)


Daan

----------


## timvdwerff

Okee maar mijn PC moet met Aux Erin even een plaatje voor de duidelijkheid
Lijnen:

Bruin = Mic's
Licht groen = Gitaar
Blauw= PC
Zalm/Oranje= Output (alles???)

klopt et een beetje en kan alle output via die aux...

Tim,

----------


## mhsounds

Bij je outputs (main out) zou je kunnen kiezen voor jack naar tulp (zou ik het handigst vinden want de tulp uit is eigenlijk om op te nemen, al gaat het prima hoor)

En je indeling klopt, als je maar 1 mic gaat gebruiken zou ik je gitaar op 2 zetten, dan kun je nog eq-en (als je weet wat dat precies is)

----------


## timvdwerff

> Bij je outputs (main out) zou je kunnen kiezen voor jack naar tulp (zou ik het handigst vinden want de tulp uit is eigenlijk om op te nemen, al gaat het prima hoor)
> 
> En je indeling klopt, als je maar 1 mic gaat gebruiken zou ik je gitaar op 2 zetten, dan kun je nog eq-en (als je weet wat dat precies is)



mooi  :Smile:  oja en ik zit te denken ik heb hier een behringer USB guitarlink (versterker voor gitaar op laptop zegma) en dan kan ik ook da 1e kabeltje gebruiken (die van mini jack naar tulp)  :Smile: 
mijn allerlaatste vraag is deze:

beter dan aux naar aux?
en zoja moeten die dan in MAIN OUT???

Hartelijk dank voor al jullie snelle hulp

----------


## Back on Track

jah dan moet ie in de main out :P

----------


## mhsounds

aux is niet gelijk tulp/rca

aux is gewoon een ingang op je hifi/home cinema set :Wink: 

kijk maar naar een aux op een mengtafel, daar is het een uitgang voor een monitor of voor naar je effecten(send)

Als je hierin begint dan is dit misschien een leuk adres om te kijken Popschool Maastricht: Homepage

----------


## joeri369

welke speakers wou je ervoor gaan gebruiken. niet om af te zeiken hoor(draai ook *nog* met huis-tuin en keuken speakers) maar ben gewoon nieuwsgierig.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> En nu is mijn grootste vraag kan ik alle input via een aux kabeltje naar mijn home cinema set brengen?



Zoals je ziet een home-cinema set.

Lezen lezen lezen lezen.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## joeri369

oeps sorry te snel gelezen. :Embarrassment:

----------


## timvdwerff

> Zoals je ziet een home-cinema set.
> 
> Lezen lezen lezen lezen..





Om precies te zijn een 5.1 set van pioneer
Ik denk toch dak voor de tulp ga omdat ik zag dat da ook werkte
Btw iemand ervaring met die mics in bericht 1
Krijg ik nog problemen met de voeding?

----------


## mhsounds

nee geen ervaring met de mics, probeer je pc en de rest van je audio op een aparte groep te zetten anders hoor je nog wel eens een ruis/brom  :Wink:

----------


## T_Sound

Vaak is dat alleen als de laptop een geaarde voeding heeft.

Dus als je een geaarde laptop voeding hebt, dan moet je deze even op een apparte groep zetten, of even een DI-box ertussen met de gnd/lift op LIFT zetten zodat je geen geaarde verbinding hebt met je laptop naar je apparatuur.

Ik heb zelf nog wel eens overwogen om een ongeaard blokje te gebruiken of af te tapen, maar wanneer je ouder en professioneler wordt, dan zie je in dat dit geen optie is, al is het alleen al omdat je aarde nooit moet ontwijken op een apparaat die geaard moet zijn!

groetjes T-Sound

----------


## mhsounds

computer staat er volgens mij, gaan laptop/notebook/macbook (om compleet te zijn ^^)

----------


## timvdwerff

Op een laptop ja
bedoelen jullie dat ik dus de mixer niet op dezelfde stroomgroep moet zetten
ik zou nie weten of ik zoon voeding heb ????
Mijn voeding Liteon PA 1650 02
btw geeft dat ook een brom/zoem als ik een USB geluidskaart gebruik

Tim,

----------


## mhsounds

wow! Dat weet ik ook niet allemaal uit mijn hoofd hoor :EEK!: 

Ik bedoelde 'als je last heb van een brom of ruis, zet dan je laptop eens op een andere groep'

Het komt niet altijd voor (zie post T_Sound), het is een mogelijkheid  :Wink:

----------


## timvdwerff

> wow! Dat weet ik ook niet allemaal uit mijn hoofd hoor
> 
> Ik bedoelde 'als je last heb van een brom of ruis, zet dan je laptop eens op een andere groep'
> 
> Het komt niet altijd voor (zie post T_Sound), het is een mogelijkheid



Is dat ook met een 5/1 USB soundcard?

----------


## Whitefarmer

En wees voorzichtig met de volumeknop, die 5.1 setjes zijn niet echt gemaakt om over te zingen (te veel dynamiek), dus dat kan je wat speakertjes gaan kosten.

Welkom in deze hobbyput.....


vanaf nu gaat AL je zakgeld op!

----------


## timvdwerff

> En wees voorzichtig met de volumeknop, die 5.1 setjes zijn niet echt gemaakt om over te zingen (te veel dynamiek), dus dat kan je wat speakertjes gaan kosten.
> 
> Welkom in deze hobbyput.....
> 
> 
> vanaf nu gaat AL je zakgeld op!



is dat ook bij een 2.0 speakerset?
aangezien ik over beide beschik  :Wink: 

Tim,

----------


## mhsounds

Waarschijnlijk wel, ik had in het begin een huis en tuin setje van 80 watt.
Echt zang lukte er niet mee, al kon dat ook aan mijn mixer en mic liggen (toen was alles superbudget :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## timvdwerff

Ik ga em a.s Woensdag bestellen
als ik het geluid van de mixer wil opnemen naar de laptop kan dat dan via de cd/tape out ?
Hier een schets:



WInkelwagen:

----------


## djspeakertje

Als je geluid wilt opnemen met je laptopvia de tape-out, dan kan dat. Check wel ff of je tegelijkertijd met je laptop kan afspelen en opnemen! Dat hoeft natuurlijk niet als je aparte laptops hebt voor het afspelen en opnemen. (maar wel duur :EEK!: )


Daan

----------


## timvdwerff

> Als je geluid wilt opnemen met je laptopvia de tape-out, dan kan dat. Check wel ff of je tegelijkertijd met je laptop kan afspelen en opnemen! Dat hoeft natuurlijk niet als je aparte laptops hebt voor het afspelen en opnemen. (maar wel duur)
> 
> 
> Daan



Super bedankt allenmaal Het is me nu helemaal duidelijk
ik zal vrijdag wel posten of het allenmaal is gelukt!
(ik ga em woensdag bestellen by Licht-geluid)
klopt et trouwens dat die microfoon plopklaps werken tegen geblaas van mensen?

Tim,

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat klopt, en ze doen het ook goed tegen windgeruis etc. 

Maar dat ligt er maar net aan hoe hard die mensen blazen (windkracht 10 helpen ze niet tegen hoor....)

Daan

----------


## T_Sound

> Is dat ook met een 5/1 USB soundcard?



Lesje aarding:

Alle apparatuur die een metalen behuizing bevat, of waar het metaal aan te raken is, is geaard. (je usb soundcard is dus geaard via je usb poort van je pc/laptop) als de laptop voeding een geaarde stekker heeft, een zelfde soort stekker als die in een pc gaat, maar dan is de aansluiting die in je voeding zelf gaat weer net iets anders, dan is er kans op een brom/ruis in je signaal die duidelijk hoorbaar is. Deze storing is het best te verhelpen door een goed DI'tje tussen je soundcard en je mixer te zetten met de gnd/lift schakelaar op LIFT. Als je de voeding op een andere groep gaat zetten, kun je aard verschillen krijgen (aardlus) en dan heb je een nog ergere brom in je signaal. Al werkt het ook wel hoor als je geluk hebt.

Hopelijk heb je wat aan deze info.

T_Sound

----------


## timvdwerff

Mijn laptop heeft zoon stekker:

maar het zal zeker niet helpen als ik em op een stekkerdoos doe met 2 gaten en zoon pinnetje?

Tim,

----------


## timvdwerff

verkoopt L&g die?

----------


## T_Sound

Ik denk dat voor jou een behringer DI al voldoet en die verkoopt licht en geluid wel ja. Maar als je zekerheid wilt hebben, dan moet je even naar een duurder model kijken. Weet zo niet welke merken en series een beetje geschikt zijn voor jouw doeleinden.

Maar die stekker die jij hebt is geaard, dus je moet zorgen dat ergens de aarde in je signaal onderbroken wordt, het liest doormiddel van een DI tussen je soundcard en je mixer en niet je aarde van je voeding ontwijken (zit er niet voor niets op).

T_Sound

----------


## timvdwerff

> Ik denk dat voor jou een behringer DI al voldoet en die verkoopt licht en geluid wel ja. Maar als je zekerheid wilt hebben, dan moet je even naar een duurder model kijken. Weet zo niet welke merken en series een beetje geschikt zijn voor jouw doeleinden.
> 
> Maar die stekker die jij hebt is geaard, dus je moet zorgen dat ergens de aarde in je signaal onderbroken wordt, het liest doormiddel van een DI tussen je soundcard en je mixer en niet je aarde van je voeding ontwijken (zit er niet voor niets op).
> 
> T_Sound



werkt een ongeaarde stekerdoos ook ik heb een ongeaarde aansluiting voor stroom namelijk:

en las via google dat een ongeaarde stekerdoos helpt klopt dat?

----------


## T_Sound

Dat werkt zeker, maar zoals ik in een vorige post ook al aangaf: als een apparaat een geaarde stekker nodig heeft is dat niet voor niets (kun je ook op internet vinden waarom), dus is het altijd beter die apparaten op een geaarde aansluiting aan te sluiten. Maar als je niets anders hebt, dan denk ik dat jij hiermee geen brom krijgt in je geluid.

T_Sound

Succes ermee!

PS voor verdere vragen kun je me ook PM'en

----------


## timvdwerff

> Dat werkt zeker, maar zoals ik in een vorige post ook al aangaf: als een apparaat een geaarde stekker nodig heeft is dat niet voor niets (kun je ook op internet vinden waarom), dus is het altijd beter die apparaten op een geaarde aansluiting aan te sluiten. Maar als je niets anders hebt, dan denk ik dat jij hiermee geen brom krijgt in je geluid.
> 
> T_Sound
> 
> Succes ermee!
> 
> PS voor verdere vragen kun je me ook PM'en



Bedankt 
Je hebt me enorm geholpen a.s Dinsdag avond ga ik em bestellen hopen dat ie er dan vrijdag is miss nog even bij de action kijken voor een ongeaarde stekerdoos...

Bedankt allenmaal ook derest die geholpen heeft!

Tim,

btw laptop kan ook op ongeaard stroom  :Wink:

----------


## T_Sound

> Bedankt allenmaal ook derest die geholpen heeft!
> 
> Tim,
> 
> btw laptop kan ook op ongeaard stroom



Kan wel, ik heb het ook een tijdje gedaan, maar als een apparaat een aarde heeft, dan is het bedoeld om op aarde aan te sluiten. Ik zeg niet dat het mis gaat, maar het kan, want er zit aarde op. Niet voor niks.
Maar voor jouw doeleinden maakt het inderdaad niet zoveel uit.

Als je on the road gaat, wel op aarde en een DI box gebruiken.
Is ook een beetje professionaliteit voor je klant, want ik zou niet weten wat ik moest denken als ik een verhuurder o.i.d. met ongeaard spul zie werken terwijl het geaard moet worden.

Aarding is heel belangrijk, als je kijkt naar wat er kan gebeuren.

Lichtman van Jovink en de Voederbietels is overleden na een val van de trap omdat deze een schok van een armatuur van een lamp had gekregen waar die op dat moment mee bezig was.

Nou is dit wel een zeer tragisch ongeluk, maar het gebeurt nog steeds, en ik zeg niet dat die lichtman onvoorzichtig was (hij ging al jaren mee in het vak), maar zo belangrijk kan aarden zijn.

T_Sound

----------


## timvdwerff

Dus eigelijk is het zo dat als je water over geaarde stekerdoos gooit dat ie dan uitspringt en bij een ongeaarde niet???

Maargoed het is gwn om wat te zingen en draaien bij familie & vrienden en geen drinken bij de mixers  :Wink: 

Tim,

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Dus eigelijk is het zo dat als je water over geaarde stekerdoos gooit dat ie dan uitspringt en bij een ongeaarde niet???



Afhankelijk waar je het water krijgt gaan ze allebei niet uit, of allebei wel.

Aarde is belangrijk (bij laptopvoedingen) om storing die door de voeding opgewekt worden weg te werken richting de aarde.
Aarde is dus goed.

Aardlussen zijn je probleem. Die los je niet op door de aarde bij de voeding weg te halen, maar door de lus te onderbreken.
Dat doe je dus aan de signaal-kant. Danwel met een DI met groundlift, danwel met een trafo-ontkoppeling (eigenlijk ook een DI).

Overigens is het zo dat als je netvoeding een netfilter heeft wat volgens een bepaald principe opgebouwd is (ben de term even kwijt) dat een zwevende aarde resulteerd in de halve voedingsspanning (dus 110 volt AC) op de aarde. 
Daarmee staat deze spanning ook op de massa van je signaallijnen. Dat voelt heel raar en kan ook heel raar gaan klinken (afhankelijk van de rest van je installatie).





> Maargoed het is gwn om wat te zingen en draaien bij familie & vrienden en geen drinken bij de mixers



Kijk da's mooi. Ken een paar gevallen van aard-fouten (meestal ontbreken ervan) die eindigde met zingen, familie & vrienden en koffie met cake.
Jammer dat het feestvarken in kwestie dat niet meer mee mocht maken.

----------


## timvdwerff

> Afhankelijk waar je het water krijgt gaan ze allebei niet uit, of allebei wel.
> 
> Aarde is belangrijk (bij laptopvoedingen) om storing die door de voeding opgewekt worden weg te werken richting de aarde.
> Aarde is dus goed.
> 
> Aardlussen zijn je probleem. Die los je niet op door de aarde bij de voeding weg te halen, maar door de lus te onderbreken.
> Dat doe je dus aan de signaal-kant. Danwel met een DI met groundlift, danwel met een trafo-ontkoppeling (eigenlijk ook een DI).
> 
> Overigens is het zo dat als je netvoeding een netfilter heeft wat volgens een bepaald principe opgebouwd is (ben de term even kwijt) dat een zwevende aarde resulteerd in de halve voedingsspanning (dus 110 volt AC) op de aarde. 
> ...



kijk ik wil er eerst mee beginnen kijken of et allen maal werkt etc. en kan ik later wel een DI kopen, werkt een ongeaarde stekkerdoos TIJDELIJK?

in heel ons huis hebben wij geen 1 geaarde wandcontactdoos.
en mijn laptop zit altijd in 1 van de 2 aansluitingen op de wandcontactdoos. (dus niet geaard)

----------


## mhsounds

> in heel ons huis hebben wij geen 1 geaarde wandcontactdoos.



wow.... 

Dat word een middagje klussen dan ^^

het kan ook wel zonder, maar geaard is altijd beter.

----------


## timvdwerff

> wow.... 
> 
> Dat word een middagje klussen dan ^^
> 
> het kan ook wel zonder, maar geaard is altijd beter.



maar ik las net dat ongeaard geen brom geeft,
ik ga et gewoon proberen maar als ik een ongeaarde wandcontactdoos heb met een geaarde stekerdoos dan is ie toch nogsteeds ongeaard?

(ik heb buiten wel 2 geaarde stopcontacten)

----------


## mhsounds

> dan is ie toch nogsteeds ongeaard?



Hij is dan nog steeds ongeaard ja.





> maar ik las net dat ongeaard geen brom geeft,



idd, alleen we hebben niet voor niks een aarde op elektronische spulluen zitten :Wink:

----------


## timvdwerff

> Hij is dan nog steeds ongeaard ja.
> 
> 
> 
> idd, alleen we hebben niet voor niks een aarde op elektronische spulluen zitten



Bedankt jongens
Morgen avond bestellen kan niet w8en tot ie er is.
Tim,

@topic sluit aub nog niet kan ik als ie er is vertellen of alles werkt!

----------


## Whitefarmer

> (ik heb buiten wel 2 geaarde stopcontacten)



nou, dan rol je een haspeltje uit.....

----------


## timvdwerff

> nou, dan rol je een haspeltje uit.....



Naar zolder zeker

Tim,
Vanavond bestellen  :Smile:

----------


## T_Sound

Nogmaals het topic even doorgelezen, en ik denk dat jij voor jouw doel geen problemen gaat krijgen. In ieder geval kun je het gerust proberen zonder randaarde en als je ook maar merkt dat het niet verstandig is om daarmee door te gaan, dan moet je kijken of je de aarde die normaal in je stekkerdoos zit, via een draad, naar de verarming o.i.d. kunt leggen.
Door het ene uiteinde aan 1 van de aarde beugels in je stekkerdoos te maken en het andere uiteinde dus aan de verwarming.
Zo creeer je ook een aarde en dat is altijd veiliger dan helemaal geen aarde.

Veel plezier met je aankoop alvast.

T_Sound

----------


## timvdwerff

> Nogmaals het topic even doorgelezen, en ik denk dat jij voor jouw doel geen problemen gaat krijgen. In ieder geval kun je het gerust proberen zonder randaarde en als je ook maar merkt dat het niet verstandig is om daarmee door te gaan, dan moet je kijken of je de aarde die normaal in je stekkerdoos zit, via een draad, naar de verarming o.i.d. kunt leggen.
> Door het ene uiteinde aan 1 van de aarde beugels in je stekkerdoos te maken en het andere uiteinde dus aan de verwarming.
> Zo creeer je ook een aarde en dat is altijd veiliger dan helemaal geen aarde.
> 
> Veel plezier met je aankoop alvast.
> 
> T_Sound



maar als ik een geaarde stekerdoos op een ongeaard stopcontact doe komt er dan ook niet een aarde?

Tim,

----------


## joeri369

die kans lijkt mij zeer klein....
je hebt het antwoord al zelf gegeven....

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Wat T-Sound bedoelt is dit.

Je hebt een geaarde stekkerdoor. Hierin zitten binnenin 2 ijzeren pinnetjes per aansluitpunt. Deze zijn voor de aarde. Als je deze verbind met een verwarmingsbuis heb je ook aarde...
Dan kun je dus je stekkerdoor ongeaard insteken, maar de aarde van de verwarming halen..
Werkt het, ja..
Is het aan te raden, nee...

----------


## timvdwerff

> Wat T-Sound bedoelt is dit.
> 
> Je hebt een geaarde stekkerdoor. Hierin zitten binnenin 2 ijzeren pinnetjes per aansluitpunt. Deze zijn voor de aarde. Als je deze verbind met een verwarmingsbuis heb je ook aarde...
> Dan kun je dus je stekkerdoor ongeaard insteken, maar de aarde van de verwarming halen..
> Werkt het, ja..
> Is het aan te raden, nee...



ikzal eerst even ongeaard doen (omdat het hele huis ongeaard heeft) en later mischien wel een DItje kopen als ik echt ga optreden (want denk ik nooit gaat gebeuren want ben een amateur van 13)

Tim,

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ikzal eerst even ongeaard doen (omdat het hele huis ongeaard heeft) en later mischien wel een DItje kopen als ik echt ga optreden (want denk ik nooit gaat gebeuren want ben een amateur van 13)
> 
> Tim,



w00t.... het hele huis ongeaard!! :EEK!: 
lijkt me sterk :Wink:

----------


## T_Sound

> w00t.... het hele huis ongeaard!!
> lijkt me sterk



Ligt eraan wanneer en onder welke normen het huis gebouwd is.

Boerderijen hebben alleen doormiddel van een recente verbouwing geaarde aansluitingen, huizen van voor en vlak na de oorlog hebben ook nog ongeaard tenzij verbouwd of vernieuwd en huizen onder andere normen hebben ook vaak ongeaarde aansluitingen.

Dus zo vreemd is het niet. Natuurlijk is het aan ieder aan te raden om je ongeaarde aansluitingen te vervangen voor geaarde, maar sommige mensen willen gewoon niet door het hele huis nieuwe kabels trekken.

@ Beckers Entertainment, je hebt gelijk dat het niet aan te raden is, maar het gebeurd wel. En als je apparatuur hebt die gevoelig is, of waar een (grote) kans bestaat dat deze spanning heeft staan op aan te raken onderdelen, vindt ik het veiliger om ze via de verwarming te aarden dan helemaal niet.
Maar het is niet aan te raden als het anders kan, of als het niet noodzakelijk is.

T_Sound

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ik woon in een huis gebouwd tussen 1914 en 1918. En als je misschien opgelet hebt bij geschiedenis kun je dus raden dat dit voor de 2de wereld oorlog was.

Nog nooit drastisch verbouwd of wat dan ook, en toch hebben wij alleen maar geaarde stopcontacten.

En volgens mij is het zowiezo niet echt veilig om electrische apparaten te gebruiken in een huis waar geen enkel geaard stopcontact te vinden is, want dat betekend dus dat daar ook: koelkasten, frituurpan, diepvriezers, strijkijzers, broodroosters, strijkbouten e.d. worden gebruik. Als er iets mis gaat, dan gaat het wss goed mis :Wink:

----------


## T_Sound

> Ik woon in een huis gebouwd tussen 1914 en 1918. En als je misschien opgelet hebt bij geschiedenis kun je dus raden dat dit voor de 2de wereld oorlog was.
> 
> Nog nooit drastisch verbouwd of wat dan ook, en toch hebben wij alleen maar geaarde stopcontacten.
> 
> En volgens mij is het zowiezo niet echt veilig om electrische apparaten te gebruiken in een huis waar geen enkel geaard stopcontact te vinden is, want dat betekend dus dat daar ook: koelkasten, frituurpan, diepvriezers, strijkijzers, broodroosters, strijkbouten e.d. worden gebruik. Als er iets mis gaat, dan gaat het wss goed mis



Ik heb ook niet gezegt dat je dan een drastische verbouwing moet doen om geaarde stopcontacten te plaatsen. Alleen je moet kabels gaan trekken en andere aansluitingen bevestigen.

Maaruh wel een beetje off topic wat betreft al dat gedoe met aarden, maar hoelang bezitten jullie dat huis al dan? Want misschien dat de vorige eigenaren o.i.d. die geaarde stopcontacten er ingebouwd hebben, want voor de oorlog hadden ze nog geen geaarde schuko's of in ieder geval niet dit soort. Dus er zal sowieso iets aan vebouwd zijn wat betreft stroomvoorziening.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als je echt levensgevaarlijke grappen uit wilt halen dan moet je inderdaad de CV als aarde gaan gebruiken, of nog beter, de waterleiding want dat geeft een leuk effect als er iemand onder de douche staat op het moment dat er iets mis gaat. :Big Grin: 
Of er randaarde aanwezig is in een huis is vrij makkelijk te controleren door ff in de meterkast te kijken of je daar een groen gele draad ziet.
Volgens mij is er ook geen huis meer te vinden zonder randaarde, in keukens en dergelijke is het verplicht geaarde wandcontactdozen te gebruiken.

----------


## T_Sound

Wat betreft de CV als aarde is inderdaad niet aan te raden, werkt trouwens wel als antenne voor je radiotje ofzo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En je vindt zeker nog wel huizen met wandcontactdozen zonder randaarde. Alles wat nu nog nieuwbouw is, moet volgens de normen WEL standaard randaarde hebben. Maar dat is vrij logisch.

----------


## Stoney3K

> kijk ik wil er eerst mee beginnen kijken of et allen maal werkt etc. en kan ik later wel een DI kopen, werkt een ongeaarde stekkerdoos TIJDELIJK?
> 
> in heel ons huis hebben wij geen 1 geaarde wandcontactdoos.
> en mijn laptop zit altijd in 1 van de 2 aansluitingen op de wandcontactdoos. (dus niet geaard)



Het hele probleem ontstaat vaak juist als je een installatie hebt op een geaarde stekkerdoos die je in zijn geheel in een ongeaarde WCD prikt.

Normaal wordt 'aarde' vastgelegd als nul volt potentiaal (spanning). Als je nu een zwevende aarde hebt kan de werkelijke spanning waar dat aardpunt op ligt overal zijn, en een laptop die spanning naar die aarde weglekt heeft gevolgen voor alle apparaten die die aarde als nul-niveau aanhouden.

Laat het bij veel AV-apparatuur nu zo zijn dat de signaal-massa en aarde aan elkaar zitten, en het signaal uiteindelijk het verschil is tussen de signaaldraad en de aardedraad (die normaal 0V moet zijn). Een variatie in die aarde-spanning hoor je dus in je signaal duidelijk terug.

Met een goed geaarde installatie heb je daar geen last van, met gebalanceerde aansluitingen (als alles goed is) ook niet.

----------


## timvdwerff

we hebben alleen in de keuken en badkamer geaard heb ik me laten vertellen.

maar als er by ons kortsluiting komt (laatst was dat door een frietpan)
slaat alles wel af (de groep)

----------


## mhsounds

> we hebben alleen in de keuken en badkamer geaard heb ik me laten vertellen.
> 
> maar als er by ons kortsluiting komt (laatst was dat door een frietpan)
> slaat alles wel af (de groep)



Bedoel je je aardlek? :Wink:

----------


## timvdwerff

> Bedoel je je aardlek?



aardlekschakelaar ofzo denk ik
bestelling is verzonden morgen komt ie hierheen

----------


## timvdwerff

> aardlekschakelaar ofzo denk ik
> bestelling is verzonden morgen komt ie hierheen



Heb em binnen.

Werkt super had eerst beetje geluid zonder bass maar na wat aanpassingen mooi geluid
de headset voelt lekker zacht en is prima
en, geen brom via laptop op stroom!
iemand nog ideeën hoe je het geluid nog beter kan maken meer bass ofzo?

Tim,

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Een bassbox erbij zetten?

----------


## timvdwerff

> Een bassbox erbij zetten?



Dit is het domste wat ik ooit heb gedaan 
rode jack zat er goed in maar witte jack zat er bijna in dus aangedrukt en daar is het mooie geluid,
xenyx mixer is echt super voor de prijs ook nog  :Smile: 
Foto's (let niet op de bagger kwaliteit)

----------


## mhsounds

Mooi!

Nu ben je verslaafd en over een week tot 2 weken denk je, dit zou ook erg leuk zijn/ heb ik nog nodig/ is beter  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stainz

mooi dat je gelukkig bent, paar jaar geleden ook zo begonnen.
Waarschijnlijk wil je over enige tijd faders i.p.v. draaiknopjes voor je kanalen en dan ga je verder zoeken.

Veel plezier ermee in ieder geval!

----------

